# New Truck Info???????



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok don't want to start a truck war. Just want some honest feedback on the satisfaction of your truck. I currently own a Chevy truck but own 3 Toyota cars, satisfied with all. Iâ€™m looking to purchase a new gas, Â½ ton, full size, 4 door, 2 wheel drive, and Chevy, Ford, Dodge or Toyota truck. One think very interested in is actual gas mileage. Give me your average HWY mileage and any input, pro or con on your purchase.

Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have an 4x4 ecoboost, I avg 16 mpg, but I spend most of my time driving 5 mph in traffic. I did get 19 mpg driving to Oklahoma at 85-95 mph. Any time I actually get to drive at highway speeds I am pulling a trailer or have the 4wheeler in the bed headed to the deer lease...


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

2015 F-150,4door,4x4 with 5.0
Last hwy trip it showed 18mpg
idling around ranch, putting out feed, pulling trailers, 20 mile trips to town for groceries etc....a 1 week average shows in the 12mpg range. That includes alot of idle time watching cattle etc...got to have that A/C. No complaints


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Here you go, Chevrolet 2014 1/2 ton Crew 2wd, this is a trip from Shiner to Cedar Park and some running around there last Sat. On trips this truck gets a true 20 mpg and i have a super heavy foot. Around town and short trips i see around 17.5. Since day 1, it has averaged 18.1, it has over 19k miles on it. Plus i pull a boat to the coast every other weekend and average about 12 doing that. 5.3 motor has plenty of power, night and day difference from the '09 and '13 i had before.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*The New 2015 F-150 V8 5.0 liter*

I generally get 18 mpg driving around highway and 15-16 city mpg, i have the new aluminium frame.
Towing my boat I avg 12 mpg


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*The New 2015 F-150 V8 5.0 liter*

I generally get 18 mpg driving highway miles and 15-16 city mpg, I have the new aluminium frame model.
Towing my boat I avg 12 mpg


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

2015 Ford F150 Supercab, 2.7 Ecoboost, 1,200 miles on OD. 24-25 hwy.


----------



## fishinstagg (Feb 9, 2015)

*Ram 1500*

Got a 2014 Ram 1500 5.7 (it is 4x4 though) and it averaged 20.5-21.5 on the highway until mods as long as you don't put your foot in it everywhere you go. Probably about 16-17 in stop and go.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

GMC 2014, 5.3 SLE. Love the truck and ride, driving with no load close to 22 MPG highway, 18 city. No complaints at all with 26K miles!


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

2014 Ram 1500 with 5.7 Hemi, 20-22mpg on highway. Let my parents use it while we were on our honeymoon and my mom was getting 24.5mpg. Get above 70mph and it will drop to around 20.5-21mpg. City it gets around 18-19mph. I have the 8spd automatic which helps a ton. 

Wanted a Ford when we bought this truck last August, but couldn't pass up the price for the Ram. I always told myself I would never own or drive one, but it's been a great truck thus far!


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

2014 Toyota Tundra crew cab 4WD with 5.7 L. First 17K miles, would not get more than 17 on the highway, running 73-75 mph. At about 19K, started getting 18.2 to 18.4. Average is now ~16.5 for mixed driving.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

2013 F150 EB SCrew 4x4. I was getting right at 15 in mixed hwy city around Austin, but have been living in Galveston this Summer and am at 17.2 in mixed driving in the flat lands. 

I have a pretty heavy foot and that includes some boat towing, so I'm pretty pleased with that.


----------

